# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  Cho Lady hoi ve cach doi duoi .pptx voi. To can gap qua

## thanghekhoc212

tớ có 1 file gồm toàn các đuôi .pptx. tớ có vaod diễn đàn tìm bài "fileformatconverters _chưong trình hỗ trợ đọc các đuôi *.pptx,*.docx " http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=38579 
nhưng ko có link download. các bạn có ai bít đổi pm cho mình vào nik yahoo nhé: 
ym: emyeuanh_manguoicohay2001
hoac gmail: [email protected]
hoặc các bạn trả lời trực tiếp vào bà cho mình nhé!

----------


## rubiethuy

lady.. tham khảo *đây* nhá

hoặc vào *đây* mà convert

hoặc download fileformatconverters đây

----------


## tuoiyeux

ua... mình convert rui bi gio lại loi font... hic... lam the nào bi h nhỉ? thiêu font vni

----------


## TranElly

to convert rui nhung ma lai bi loi font. chan the.. bay gio download cai font vni về hả bạn?

----------


## talkmylove

ladydung cứ kiếm mấy cái font cơ bản( vntime,arial,times new roman..) xem có được ko !! nếu ko được thì thông báo hey.

----------


## thethitotiu

search bộ font vni và unicode về cài vào là ổn!

----------


## xinhxinh513

> link: http://www.cashfiesta.com/php/join.php?ref=manhlinhkn


tự nhiên lại đưa web kiếm tiền vô đây mần chi ông nội?!:lick: spam nè :boxing:

----------

